# 13 & 15 year old girls kill ubereats driver



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/dc-teen-girls-accused-in-deadly-attempted-carjacking


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_*"Anwar was a Pakistani immigrant. The girls' identities have not been released because of their age."*_

The media is not interested in releasing the identities of the perps because if fails to adhere to the woke fantasy that only white people commit crimes against people of color.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm sure both those gals will have no charges and voting at 16 in their new State of DC. Watch there's no coverage of this.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Alltel77 said:


> I'm sure both those gals will have no charges and voting at 16 in their new State of DC. Watch there's no coverage of this.


I actually wouldn't be surprised if they are tried as adults and end up in a real adult prison for many years. I'm expecting they will be sentenced to decades in prison but released early.

My hunch is that the 13 year old spends 10 years in prison and the 15 year old spends 15 years.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I've shot some underage "insurgents" before. Them being 13-17 has little impact on their ability to use an AK.

If it came down to 2 little hood rats or my life, I'd start shooting.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The average time a person spends in prison for murder is 16.5 years in the United States because there are not generally statutory minimums (unless they kill a police man because police men are more equal than the rest of us).

However, if someone is in possession of a machinegun and a bale of marijuana, the mandatory minimum is 30 years in prison for the gun alone. In fact, if your machinegun had a silencer on it, it would be a mandatory life sentence.

That's "justice" in the United States. Possession of inanimate objects means you will probably die in prison, but you kill someone and you'll probably be out in less than 20 years.

https://www.robertslawteam.com/Fede...time-do-you-get-for-federal-gun-charges.shtml


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/dc-teen-girls-accused-in-deadly-attempted-carjacking


All for $3


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> _*"Anwar was a Pakistani immigrant. The girls' identities have not been released because of their age."*_
> 
> The media is not interested in releasing the identities of the perps because if fails to adhere to the woke fantasy that only white people commit crimes against people of color.


So FOX NEWS is in on this conspiracy now, too?


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> So FOX NEWS is in on this conspiracy now, too?


Yes. FNC has always been controlled opposition. Actual conservatives don't live and work in NYC, producing Cathedral-sanctioned infotainment.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Does anyone know if either girl was a white supremacist? You know, the group that we are constantly told is the greatest threat to the United States. 

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Jail isn't enough for these animals. I wish a horrible life upon them. I hope they get a sickle cell blood disease, kidney stones every week, and die in a manner worse than their victim.


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

AvisDeene said:


> Jail isn't enough for these animals. I wish a horrible life upon them. I hope they get a sickle cell blood disease, kidney stones every week, and die in a manner worse than their



KARMA IS A BETCH!
I hope they learn from their wrong-doing and go through HELL here on earth for their remaining life.


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Seamus said:


> All for $3


And no tip lolz


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> _*"Anwar was a Pakistani immigrant. The girls' identities have not been released because of their age."*_
> 
> The media is not interested in releasing the identities of the perps because if fails to adhere to the woke fantasy that only white people commit crimes against people of color.


this is silly, where you get that notion from?



Alltel77 said:


> I'm sure both those gals will have no charges and voting at 16 in their new State of DC. Watch there's no coverage of this.


Charges are easy,they already charged with felony murder. They are juveniles though. Doesn't matter what state/non-state in happened in it could be more lenient simply due to the fact of their age



Kurt Halfyard said:


> So FOX NEWS is in on this conspiracy now, too?


its a reach for sure


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> this is silly, where you get that notion from?


CNN, FaceBook, DNC, Nancy Pelosi
Woke up much?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> CNN, FaceBook, DNC, Nancy Pelosi
> Woke up much?


show me anywhere that these places say that "only white people commit crimes against people of color."
that phrase in and of itself should be common sense to anybody that that's false


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> show me anywhere that these places say that "only white people commit crimes against people of color."
> that phrase in and of itself should be common sense to anybody that that's false


I can't.
Because the people who say and believe these things also control the means of storing information. Those sentiments are purged from the internet so that they can't be researched.
Who do you think controls Google?

History is being rewritten as we breathe.

Also, the same aforementioned people often say one thing, and do and believe another. Actions speak louder than words. When a burning city is characterized as a peaceful demonstration, and a riot at the capitol building is portrayed as an insurrection - their real motives are laid bare.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I can't.
> Because the people who say and believe these things also control the means of storing information. Those sentiments are purged from the internet so that they can't be researched.
> Who do you think controls Google?
> 
> ...


You do know Google is not the sole search engine.....right?

Why do you feel the race of the people who committed the crime NEEDS to be mentioned? And the victim isn't even white!!! No white person is involved in this incident YET you want to talk about some whiteness, makes no sense


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

This is what were going through .
All the shootings crazy people .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> You do know Google is not the sole search engine.....right?


You do know that the people who are in power control the media, right? All of it, right?
There is no 'freedom of press' any more.


Bart McCoy said:


> Why do you feel the race of the people who committed the crime NEEDS to be mentioned?


Because it usually only gets 'mentioned' when it's white on black crime. A white guy kills a black guy, it's front page and riots and buildings burning and ... Fifty people get shot in one weekend in Chicago and it's not news because it's black people doing the shooting.

I don't make the rules.
But ... does it bother you that I point out the rules for everyone to see and agree on?
I hope it does.
Does it?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> You do know that the people who are in power control the media, right? All of it, right?
> There is no 'freedom of press' any more.
> 
> Because it usually only gets 'mentioned' when it's white on black crime. A white guy kills a black guy, it's front page and riots and buildings burning and ... Fifty people get shot in one weekend in Chicago and it's not news because it's black people doing the shooting.
> ...


Depends on who you call the media, they don't control my media company

So basically, you saying I can't find any articles from the places you listed where a black person kills a white person and they don't mention the perp was black? really???

But you have your own view on the world, I see it differently


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> they don't control my media company


I bet they do.

What do you own? Twitter? NYT?
If it's big enough to matter, they control it.
And you.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I bet they do.
> 
> What do you own? Twitter? NYT?
> If it's big enough to matter, they control it.
> And you.


big enough to matter is subjective. You can always find true information if you look hard enough.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> big enough to matter is subjective. You can always find true information if you look hard enough.


Do some 'media marketing work' for Chick Filet ... or Hobby Lobby ... 
you'll find out pretty quick just how 'owned' you are.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> You do know Google is not the sole search engine.....right?
> 
> Why do you feel the race of the people who committed the crime NEEDS to be mentioned? And the victim isn't even white!!! No white person is involved in this incident YET you want to talk about some whiteness, makes no sense


It does if you are a "conservative"..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> and a riot at the capitol building is portrayed as an insurrection


<sigh> what you would you call it? You know, for tone, balance and accuracy?  trump said yesterday his supporters were there hugging and kissing LEO's. What say you?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It does if you are a "conservative"..


Well, it does if you are a member of the oppressed minority in question, no matter what your political views are. It is still racism.
When the majority (Black, brown, yellow, red) all get together to pick on a minority (white) and YOU are the white, it is important to stand up and say, "Hey, wait a minute. It's not fair when I do it to you - then it's not fair when you do it to me."



SHalester said:


> <sigh> what you would you call it? You know, for tone, balance and accuracy?  trump said yesterday his supporters were there hugging and kissing LEO's. What say you?


It looked like a "spirited demonstration of emotion".

k?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> It looked like a "spirited demonstration of emotion".
> 
> k?


are you being serious?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bart McCoy said:


> are you being serious?


he's never serious. Just entertaining. Most times. Maybe.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I bet they do.
> 
> What do you own? Twitter? NYT?
> If it's big enough to matter, they control it.
> And you.


They control newspapers, tv news, tv networks, radio, internet service providers, magazines, records, recording labels, syndication rights, billboards . . . thats C.B.S.
FROM SHAREHOLDER REPORT.

THEY ASSAULT YOU WITH A PROGRAMMING MESSAGE.
FROM SUNUP TO SUNDOWN.
EVERYWHERE.



Bart McCoy said:


> big enough to matter is subjective. You can always find true information if you look hard enough.


THEY ARE REWRITING THE BIBLE.

NOT JUST THE HISTORY BOOKS.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> They control newspapers, tv news, tv networks, radio, internet service providers, magazines, records, recording labels, syndication rights, billboards . . . thats C.B.S.
> FROM SHAREHOLDER REPORT.
> 
> THEY ASSAULT YOU WITH A PROGRAMMING MESSAGE.
> ...


I don't read the bible so guess I'm good


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I don't read the bible so guess I'm good


People passing your Laws do.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

I saw the news and found a witness video. It angered me so much I ended up going back to this forum just to share this video. I feel sorry for that man. He's just like any of us working to survive and support loved ones, and these two selfish criminals killed him. Use an adblocker/protector before going to the site just to be safe. Don't wanna direct link it so I broke it, just connect the .com to leakedreality. Stay safe everyone, you never know when bad people may attack.

https://leakedreality .com/video/5319/2-girls-13-and-15-charged-in-botched-carjacking-murder-of-uber-eats-driver-d-c-police-say


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

GoldenGoji said:


> I saw the news and found a witness video. It angered me so much I ended up going back to this forum just to share this video. I feel sorry for that man. He's just like any of us working to survive and support loved ones, and these two selfish criminals killed him. Use an adblocker/protector before going to the site just to be safe. Don't wanna direct link it so I broke it, just connect the .com to leakedreality. Stay safe everyone, you never know when bad people may attack.


That's absolutely sickening to watch from the way he gets crunched twice in the door jam at speed to the end when he's dying in the sidewalk with *no one* paying him any mind while the one girl shouts for her cell phone.

Just a good reminder that no vehicle is worth your life in the end. I wish it had been one with a fob so that car couldn't even have shifted into drive. It can be tempting to leave the car running for deliveries, but hopefully this is a lesson for others. Rest in peace, Mr. Anwar. You surely deserved better than this grisly end.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

mrpjfresh said:


> That's absolutely sickening to watch from the way he gets crunched twice in the door jam at speed to the end when he's dying in the sidewalk with *no one* paying him any mind while the one girl shouts for her cell phone.
> 
> Just a good reminder that no vehicle is worth your life in the end. I wish it had been one with a fob so that car couldn't even have shifted into drive. It can be tempting to leave the car running for deliveries, but hopefully this is a lesson for others. Rest in peace, Mr. Anwar. You surely deserved better than this grisly end.


He was probably knocked out with the door crunch before the crash

never ever leave your car running
never ever leave your keys in the car


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hope they effing burn


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

You should read the "comments" at the borrom of the article. Here's some of them;

Sort by 
Best



J
johngalt303
2 days ago

and once again "I'd like to solve the puzzle pat"
Reply


Or...."let's make it a true daily double."
Reply


I would like to buy some numbers Pat. 13 and 52.
Reply


People who annoy you...
Reply





I'll take 'who wears hoodie's' for a thousand.
Reply

2 days ago

Hint....It's not Bill Belichick.
Reply

3

The category is "Three Letter Movements"
Reply

149

1
�
&#128683;_Joe_isn't_my_Prez_&#128683;


tireddevildog
2 days ago

What is BLM?
Reply

johngalt303
2 days ago

I'll take "Race of the Individuals" for $1,000 Alex.
Reply

155

todd11963
2 days ago

What is black Alex?
Reply




johngalt303
2 days ago

Is the answer a certain group or culture who mispronounce a word for cutting down trees with something in order to obtain an answer or some information?
Reply

157


ThanksaLatte
2 days ago

ding ding ding ... you just successfully solved the puzzle
Reply


ThanksaLatte
2 days ago

Can I ax you something?
Reply


M
majorbummer

johngalt303
2 days ago

Smacks of another 13-90 case.
Reply


johngalt303
2 days ago

I would like an A an M a I and S and an H.
Reply
3
CyanQuill
2 days ago

Gee....It seems those choices didn't turn over any letters other than an A.
Reply

15

1




Rickwall1967
2 days ago

Let's go for the daily double, I'll bet it all.
Reply

20






johngalt303
2 days ago

White Supremacists, well the new darker white supremacists lol
Reply


johngalt303
2 days ago

Watermelon, collard greens, moon pies, and grape Fanta. A well balanced meal in any hood.
Reply

3
�
&#128683;_Joe_isn't_my_Prez_&#128683;

NastaseNate
2 days ago

Nice! Crunk juice too!
Reply

1


Wait! That worked for us white folk too in the late 60's and early 70's while working in the tobacco fields.
Reply

2

1



What happens when you pay people to breed in public housing? This.
Reply

63


You're right, but lets not forget it takes more than one to raise them.......
Reply

2



2 days ago

Like father like daughter?
Reply


Why isn't the left screaming "hate crime" for this killing?
Reply


jimic

johngalt303
2 days ago

Darn White Supremist strikes again!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah, its all ignorant though, as if only one one race commits a specific crime


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

And people wonder why Rideshare drivers profile...


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> And people wonder why Rideshare drivers profile...


I don't cancel on BLM members outright but they start on thin ice with me, my hand is hovering over the cancel button.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bone-aching-work said:


> I don't cancel on BLM members outright but they start on thin ice with me, my hand is hovering over the cancel button.


... and my right hand is hovering over the 380 Walther PPKS in my front pocket.
(I drive with my knees)


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> The average time a person spends in prison for murder is 16.5 years in the United States because there are not generally statutory minimums (unless they kill a police man because police men are more equal than the rest of us).
> 
> However, if someone is in possession of a machinegun and a bale of marijuana, the mandatory minimum is 30 years in prison for the gun alone. In fact, if your machinegun had a silencer on it, it would be a mandatory life sentence.
> 
> ...


In many Asian countries, a simple drug possession meant death sentence or lifetime in jail.

We need some Russian style governance here to teach those criminals a lesson.. And no.. people cannot sue police or the government and there is no civil rights/attorney when you committed crime in Russia.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bethswannns said:


> We need some Russian style governance here to teach those criminals a lesson.. And no.. people cannot sue police or the government and there is no civil rights/attorney when you committed crime in Russia.


Huh?
Ivanka?
Is that you?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> _*"Anwar was a Pakistani immigrant. The girls' identities have not been released because of their age."*_
> 
> The media is not interested in releasing the identities of the perps because if fails to adhere to the woke fantasy that only white people commit crimes against people of color.


Conspiracylicious


----------



## 666cartman666 (Feb 25, 2016)

graphic video:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375721912752611328


----------



## Money Up Front (Apr 4, 2017)

666cartman666 said:


> graphic video:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375721912752611328


Horrible


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The actual video of the crash moments before and after are available. Theync.com has it.

Both should be treated as adults judging by this video.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Bbonez said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/dc-teen-girls-accused-in-deadly-attempted-carjacking


I finally saw the video from the military guy who filmed this travesty. I'm shocked and truly saddened for the driver and his family.

Fight or Flight

Clearly this man was not able to fight inside the car. He should have gotten the hell out and live to fight another day. That car was not worth his life.

This is not a Monday Morning QB talk. This is a reminder that there are times when you should fight and there are times when you need to get the hell out of the dangerous situation you are in. Hanging partially outside of the car while being beaten by two people is not the solution.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah, its all ignorant though, as if only one one race commits a specific crime


What are you freaking talking about?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Too bad the democrats who run DC took away the drivers ability to carry a gun...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> Too bad the democrats who run DC took away the drivers ability to carry a gun...


gotta disagree with you here.

The democrats did not take away his ABILITY to carry a gun.
They took away his RIGHT to protect himself.

The government that I live under doesn't want me to carry a gun.
I say, "Tough shit. I don't care what you want. I want to get home safely."


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> this is silly, where you get that notion from?
> 
> Charges are easy,they already charged with felony murder. They are juveniles though. Doesn't matter what state/non-state in happened in it could be more lenient simply due to the fact of their age
> 
> its a reach for sure


CNN: It was an accident


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I hate those white supremacists

That's the problem &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

bone-aching-work said:


> I don't cancel on BLM members outright but they start on thin ice with me, my hand is hovering over the cancel button.


every rider starts off on thin ice with me, I prefer to profile the neighborhood first, the rider second


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Bbonez said:


> Too bad the democrats who run DC took away the drivers ability to carry a gun...


What are you talking about? What do you mean? you can carry a gun in DC, I sure do. You don't even have to live in DC to do so



UberBastid said:


> gotta disagree with you here.
> 
> The democrats did not take away his ABILITY to carry a gun.
> They took away his RIGHT to protect himself.
> ...


Again, what are you talking about? Of course felons can't carry guns, are yall felons? Otherwise in DC you can carry a gun so I don't understand this taking away a right to a gun, and def not taking the way the right to protect one's self, using a gun or anything else



Frontier Guy said:


> CNN: It was an accident


Let me ask you something, and pay attention, and read this slowly: "when a car crashes, what do you call that?"?? Please, ONLY focus on the words in quotes, I bet you don't....



wallae said:


> I hate those white supremacists
> 
> That's the problem &#129315;&#129315;


who


Frontier Guy said:


> every rider starts off on thin ice with me, I prefer to profile the neighborhood first, the rider second


sounds like you should be doing a job that involves the general public which obviously involves picking up pax of all types, smh


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Let me ask you something, and pay attention, and read this slowly: "when a car crashes, what do you call that?"?? Please, ONLY focus on the words in quotes, I bet you don't....
> 
> who
> 
> sounds like you should be doing a job that involves the general public which obviously involves picking up pax of all types, smh


Let me ask you something, and pay real close attention to what I'm about to say, what do you call it when you tase someone while they are driving and they hit a parked car and are killed?

Nope, not hate, survival mode engaged


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> Let me ask you something, and pay real close attention to what I'm about to say, what do you call it when you tase someone while they are driving and they hit a parked car and are killed?
> 
> Nope, not hate, survival mode engaged


as expected, it was too hard for you to focus only on the quoted words


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Bart McCoy said:


> who


When?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> And people wonder why Rideshare drivers profile...


sounds like rideshare drivers are in the wrong line of work
may be easier checking receipts at the front door of Walmart


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

ParkingPermit said:


> And no tip lolz


Actually that's with the tip included, $2 + $1 tip.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Bart McCoy said:


> You do know Google is not the sole search engine.....right?
> 
> Why do you feel the race of the people who committed the crime NEEDS to be mentioned? And the victim isn't even white!!! No white person is involved in this incident YET you want to talk about some whiteness, makes no sense


They mentioned the victim is Pakistani, so why would they hide the nationality of the perps?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> as expected, it was too hard for you to focus only on the quoted words


So let me help you, if you and I are driving down the road and we suddenly swerve into a parked car, that's an accident, if you die, that's car accident resulting in death. If we're driving down the road, I tase you and you crash and die, that's manslaughter at the minimum,. murder at best. If there is no other mitigating circumstance, then yes, it's a simple car accident, if this driver had simply plowed into those cars for no other reason, then yes, it's an accident, but no, these hood rats tased him, causing him to crash and die. CNN can't be bothered to report the correct thing because it goes against their political correct BS narrative of "only whites can do wrong".

Now, perhaps I have offended your liberal sensibility by stating reality, if I have, too ****ing bad, if you don't like it, then block me, otherwise, piss off.



Bart McCoy said:


> sounds like rideshare drivers are in the wrong line of work
> may be easier checking receipts at the front door of Walmart


Maybe, rideshare drivers have a brain, and a clue about their cities and the areas they work, maybe they have a life experience that allows them to continue to survive and do what they need to survive


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> The average time a person spends in prison for murder is 16.5 years in the United States because there are not generally statutory minimums (unless they kill a police man because police men are more equal than the rest of us).
> 
> However, if someone is in possession of a machinegun and a bale of marijuana, the mandatory minimum is 30 years in prison for the gun alone. In fact, if your machinegun had a silencer on it, it would be a mandatory life sentence.
> 
> ...


That's very strange.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> They mentioned the victim is Pakistani, so why would they hide the nationality of the perps?


well they left the race out. only YOU are saying they are trying to hide it. Why do you need to know the race? a car jacking happened. any race could have committed the crime unless you are saying only one race does????



Frontier Guy said:


> So let me help you, if you and I are driving down the road and we suddenly swerve into a parked car, that's an accident, if you die, that's car accident resulting in death. If we're driving down the road, I tase you and you crash and die, that's manslaughter at the minimum,. murder at best. If there is no other mitigating circumstance, then yes, it's a simple car accident, if this driver had simply plowed into those cars for no other reason, then yes, it's an accident, but no, these hood rats tased him, causing him to crash and die. CNN can't be bothered to report the correct thing because it goes against their political correct BS narrative of "only whites can do wrong".
> 
> Now, perhaps I have offended your liberal sensibility by stating reality, if I have, too f-ing bad, if you don't like it, then block me, otherwise, piss off.
> 
> ...


a car accident is a car accident, unless you intended to crash. pretty sure that flew way over your head. CNN reported that an accident happened. Clearly we see the car flipped over. I doubt the car jackers wanted to crash the car while they were in it....so its a car accident. Nobody said none of this was a criminal act, I'm just trying to get you to understand what a car accident is,but seems you are not able to grasp that

and no,when you're basically a cab driver, you're supposed to pick up anybody. again, get another job if you can't deal with the people, simple


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Bart McCoy said:


> well they left the race out. only YOU are saying they are trying to hide it. Why do you need to know the race? a car jacking happened. any race could have committed the crime unless you are saying only one race does????
> 
> a car accident is a car accident, unless you intended to crash. pretty sure that flew way over your head. CNN reported that an accident happened. Clearly we see the car flipped over. I doubt the car jackers wanted to crash the car while they were in it....so its a car accident. Nobody said none of this was a criminal act, I'm just trying to get you to understand what a car accident is,but seems you are not able to grasp that
> 
> and no,when you're basically a cab driver, you're supposed to pick up anybody. again, get another job if you can't deal with the people, simple


Stop playing games and acting like a stupid child. If they told the ethnicity of the Uber driver and not of the perps than they are hiding it! If it is not important why even say the ethnicity of the driver? They tell one but hide the other. That is exactly what they are doing, otherwise they would report it the same for everyone.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Stop playing games and acting like a stupid child. If they told the ethnicity of the Uber driver and not of the perps than they are hiding it! If it is not important why even say the ethnicity of the driver? They tell one but hide the other. That is exactly what they are doing, otherwise they would report it the same for everyone.


Well, if we know the race of the perps, seems that nothing is hidden? I mean those were early reports, if you read the CNN story now, they state the race. So your argument is that AS SOON AS IT HAPPENS to name the race, EVEN if they don't even know the race at time of FIRST reporting....check....smh


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Crime is up through the roof everywhere right now.


----------



## Driveralp (Aug 25, 2019)

https://www.gofundme.com/f/help-the-anwars-find-peace


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> a car accident is a car accident, unless you intended to crash. pretty sure that flew way over your head. CNN reported that an accident happened. Clearly we see the car flipped over. I doubt the car jackers wanted to crash the car while they were in it....so its a car accident. Nobody said none of this was a criminal act, I'm just trying to get you to understand what a car accident is,but seems you are not able to grasp that
> 
> and no,when you're basically a cab driver, you're supposed to pick up anybody. again, get another job if you can't deal with the people, simple


Oh, so if a car accident is a car accident, then why are the hoodrats facing felony murder charges? Because the driver intentionally killed himself while intentionally wrecking his car?

And No, my life matters more than yours or some cheapskate paying pennies for a ride and expecting limo treatment. I carry things in my vehicle to protect my life should a rider become a problem, but upfront, I take steps to prevent riders from being a problem. Thanks, no, I hate all people, so it doesn't matter where I work or what I do, I'll still hate you.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> Oh, so if a car accident is a car accident, then why are the hoodrats facing felony murder charges? Because the driver intentionally killed himself while intentionally wrecking his car?
> 
> And No, my life matters more than yours or some cheapskate paying pennies for a ride and expecting limo treatment. I carry things in my vehicle to protect my life should a rider become a problem, but upfront, I take steps to prevent riders from being a problem. Thanks, no, I hate all people, so it doesn't matter where I work or what I do, I'll still hate you.


because a car accident is a car accident
carjacking is a carjacking
you do know a car accident and car jacking are 2 different things......right?

clearly if you hate people, you should NOT do a job that involves strangers riding beside you, but I'm sure you think that's the same as being in the mall walking past many people, smh


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Misunderstanding... that is all...story will have short life span .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I actually wouldn't be surprised if they are tried as adults and end up in a real adult prison for many years. I'm expecting they will be sentenced to decades in prison but released early.
> 
> My hunch is that the 13 year old spends 10 years in prison and the 15 year old spends 15 years.


I hope you're right that they're tried as adults, Yet i doubt both will be. Maybe the 15 year old but the 13 will go to juvenile jail, and her records will be sealed.

And I hate to say it but because they're girls, they may not be given such tough punishments. Their defense attorney will probably talk about how they were abused by their fathers or they had an absent fathers....blah blah blah.

This story is just horrific. I wish we were tougher on criminals, including juveniles. We need to stop sealing juvenile records, especially when they commit heinous crimes.

This man's life mattered. His wife and children will forever have a hole in their hearts. It's just so sad and senseless! &#128549;


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Invisible said:


> I hope you're right that they're tried as adults, Yet i doubt both will be. Maybe the 15 year old but the 13 will go to juvenile jail, and her records will be sealed.
> 
> And I hate to say it but because they're girls, they may not be given such tough punishments. Their defense attorney will probably talk about how they were abused by their fathers or they had an absent fathers....blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


Well they are being charged as juveniles so......................... I mean, 13 is far from an adult ain't it?


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well, if we know the race of the perps, seems that nothing is hidden? I mean those were early reports, if you read the CNN story now, they state the race. So your argument is that AS SOON AS IT HAPPENS to name the race, EVEN if they don't even know the race at time of FIRST reporting....check....smh


The first reports never mentioned it until CNN was mocked and then they added them later. The race of the perps was known in the beginning. You are just lying now and making things up to defend CNN bad reporting. It is obvious you are just some shill trying to push a political agenda at this point. You went from defending CNN to backtracking and making up lies that they didn't know perp race to defend them.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Bart McCoy looks awful in this thread. He's doing his best SHalester impression.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> The first reports never mentioned it until CNN was mocked and then they added them later. The race of the perps was known in the beginning. You are just lying now and making things up to defend CNN bad reporting. It is obvious you are just some shill trying to push a political agenda at this point. You went from defending CNN to backtracking and making up lies that they didn't know perp race to defend them.


how do you know it was known in the begining? so CNN gets all the information about an incident the moment it happens??? Were you there? smh

I'm not trying to push any political agenda. you guys are the ones upset that CNN didn't make it a racial issue, yall wild


Valar Dohaeris said:


> Bart McCoy looks awful in this thread. He's doing his best SHalester impression.


I only understand english, try again


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Bart McCoy said:


> how do you know it was known in the begining? so CNN gets all the information about an incident the moment it happens??? Were you there? smh
> 
> I'm not trying to push any political agenda. you guys are the ones upset that CNN didn't make it a racial issue, yall wild
> 
> I only understand english, try again


There was a video of it when it first happened. CNN could look up the murder victim was a Pakistani immigrant with three children but they couldn't firgue out the peeps were African American?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> There was a video of it when it first happened. CNN could look up the murder victim was a Pakistani immigrant with three children but they couldn't firgue out the peeps were African American?


complete lie, there was NO video when it first happened. nice way to change the story though to fit your wrong narrative


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Bart McCoy said:


> complete lie, there was NO video when it first happened. nice way to change the story though to fit your wrong narrative


Yes there was. When the story first hit and they were still hiding the race of perps there was a video of it that someone on scene took. Go back to your safe space race troll.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Yes there was. When the story first hit and they were still hiding the race of perps there was a video of it that someone on scene took. Go back to your safe space race troll.


there was a video but it was NOT known at the time. video came out days later to the public, you're just lying, as usual. only way you would know is if you were there, which of course you weren't, just at home rambling with lies


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Bart McCoy said:


> there was a video but it was NOT known at the time. video came out days later to the public, you're just lying, as usual. only way you would know is if you were there, which of course you weren't, just at home rambling with lies


Hey soyboy, use your brain. If they could find out he was a pakistani immigrant with three children why couldn't they find out the perps were African American? Also when I first found out about this the American media was still reporting the race of the murder victim and hiding the identity of the perps even though there was a video out at that time. Was I lying to myself than cuckboy?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Hey soyboy, use your brain. If they could find out he was a pakistani immigrant with three children why couldn't they find out the perps were African American? Also when I first found out about this the American media was still reporting the race of the murder victim and hiding the identity of the perps even though there was a video out at that time. Was I lying to myself than cuckboy?


you're just hung up on race, you need help


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Bart McCoy said:


> I only understand english, try again


I'm not so sure of that.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Commit an adult crime, like murder, while in the process of committing another felony, so yes she and the other should be prosecuted as adults.

A 13 year old knows the consequences of his/her actions. This was a premeditated act where they brought a stun gun.

A man who was just trying to work and support his family lost his life. Teens or not, they are responsible for this man’s death.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

This is how the mayor of DC responded to the robbery/murder of Mohammad Anwar.

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/muriel-bowser-uber-murder-tweet-prevent-auto-thefts


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Bart McCoy said:


> there was a video but it was NOT known at the time. video came out days later to the public, you're just lying, as usual. only way you would know is if you were there, which of course you weren't, just at home rambling with lies


There was a video days ago, which I saw online. I'm glad this story is getting coverage and isn't just hidden away.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Invisible said:


> Commit an adult crime, like murder, while in the process of committing another felony, so yes she and the other should be prosecuted as adults.
> 
> A 13 year old knows the consequences of his/her actions. This was a premeditated act where they brought a stun gun.
> 
> A man who was just trying to work and support his family lost his life. Teens or not, they are responsible for this man's death.


Take it up with the justice system, they are getting charged as juveniles as that's what they are


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Bart McCoy said:


> Take it up with the justice system, they are getting charged as juveniles as that's what they are


And when they're later released from juvi, they'll be back to crime and eventually will make it to adult prison.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Invisible said:


> And when they're later released from juvi, they'll be back to crime and eventually will make it to adult prison.


Don't worry, when they go back into society to murder and steal McCoy will be there to defend them.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

did these idiots think an Über/Eats driver is paid cash or often transports large sums of cash as an UberBrinks driver?? The savages are off the reservation big time these days


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Invisible said:


> And when they're later released from juvi, they'll be back to crime and eventually will make it to adult prison.


Well take it up with the justice system for stiffer sentences. You're all talk but no action, so these type of incident will continue to happen



Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Don't worry, when they go back into society to murder and steal McCoy will be there to defend them.


some people do get reformed in jail. They are young,so good chance they can turn their life around. Not everybody is a model citizen and never made a mistake or bad choices in your life. I'm pretty sure you make a million/year being a life coach


OC-Moe said:


> did these idiots think an Über/Eats driver is paid cash or often transports large sums of cash as an UberBrinks driver?? The savages are off the reservation big time these days


eh.....this was a carjacking, not a flat out robbery. If you researched the story you would know they were looking for a car to steal, not some bag of cash with a million dollars in it, smh


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> They mentioned the victim is Pakistani, so why would they hide the nationality of the perps?


They are under left wing protection for decades, to watch the news in this United States is a depressing thing.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> You are a simple minded American degenerate that can only abide by yours masters command like a good dog. Now back on your knees so you can stuff your mouth with that big red white and blue freedom stick so you can be ready to swallow the next liberty load perverted Uncle Sam has for you. Good little American, now roll over boy.


there are some very based posters here. warms my heart to see not everyone is a soy freak like bart over there. we have a problem in this country, end of story.

https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u....ges/tables/expanded-homicide-data-table-3.xls


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Crimes like this one are why I continue to support capital punishment.

IMAO, it should be in a public venue, and for these types of crimes, we should bring back hanging.

Gallows made from wood and a length of hemp rope are cheap, re-usable, and bio-degradable. Plus, we have centuries of experience at successfully hanging the guilty. Jabbing perps with drugs behind closed doors doesn't provide the proper amount of deterrent for the feral and other potatoes.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Ms.Doe said:


> "jogger" is not a substitute for the n word?
> What monkeys?
> Dylan Roof Is the mass murderer the killed Asian Americans in Atlanta.
> So you are advocating that a mass murderer should be released from prison to mass murder who?
> ...


I agree, we need justice on this forum


----------



## youspeedbro (Mar 29, 2021)

sad story
not wise to try to hold onto a car but hindsight and all
ubi and they wouldnt be out robbin n stealin just sayin
its about class not race
poor hoodlums vs poor gig workers or anyone really
meanwhile rich media companies and websites get that eyeball click money

meanwhile uber deactivating drivers over weed charges while i bet both these 13 year olds had uber accounts after being banned numerous times

if i was pakastani family id look into that as a lawsuit, its easy to get burner accounts to set drivers up like this, dont know if they just happened upon him, doesnt seem like a smart place to try and car jack someone but who knows how they planned it since it doesnt seem like they had one


----------



## Workforfood (May 12, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I actually wouldn't be surprised if they are tried as adults and end up in a real adult prison for many years. I'm expecting they will be sentenced to decades in prison but released early.
> 
> My hunch is that the 13 year old spends 10 years in prison and the 15 year old spends 15 years.


Difficult issue in DC. They do not have a state judiciary or prisons.
They have to be tried in a federal trial and federal confinement.



Bart McCoy said:


> Depends on who you call the media, they don't control my media company
> 
> So basically, you saying I can't find any articles from the places you listed where a black person kills a white person and they don't mention the perp was black? really???
> 
> But you have your own view on the world, I see it differently





Bart McCoy said:


> Depends on who you call the media, they don't control my media company
> 
> So basically, you saying I can't find any articles from the places you listed where a black person kills a white person and they don't mention the perp was black? really???
> 
> But you have your own view on the world, I see it differently


CNN CNBC CBS ETC.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well take it up with the justice system for stiffer sentences. You're all talk but no action, so these type of incident will continue to happen


Oh, you mean like the Justice system that ignores mandatory minimum sentences and plea bargains? Or would that be the gov't that simply passes more laws, instead of enforcing the existing laws?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> Oh, you mean like the Justice system that ignores mandatory minimum sentences and plea bargains? Or would that be the gov't that simply passes more laws, instead of enforcing the existing laws?


yes, them


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

D.C. has set such a good Example

That THIS IS HAPPENING !


----------



## VaRudhaga (Mar 14, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> _*"Anwar was a Pakistani immigrant. The girls' identities have not been released because of their age."*_
> 
> The media is not interested in releasing the identities of the perps because if fails to adhere to the woke fantasy that only white people commit crimes against people of color.


Someone has gone crazy, stop watching Faux news and drive.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

VaRudhaga said:


> Someone has gone crazy, stop watching Faux news and drive.


OK #Blueanon


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> yes, them


Yeah, they don't give a rats azz


----------



## Fritz96 (Feb 16, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381790898208481282


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

AvisDeene said:


> Jail isn't enough for these animals. I wish a horrible life upon them. I hope they get a sickle cell blood disease, kidney stones every week, and die in a manner worse than their victim.


Gee Avis, I have a 12 yr old Tuxedo colored cat that I had to name "Monster" because he is a little evil thing - and sneaky! But he may have gotten that from me. What generally comes to my mind when people do really terrible things is that a good strong dose of acid (LSD) put in their breakfast cereal could possibly call the Wrath of God upon them before "home room period" was over.

Physical ailments as punishment are alright, but nothing messes with your head as feeling that your body and soul are on fire - and God the Father, Jesus, and "The Holy Ghost" are sipping spirits while playing poker.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Retired Senior said:


> Gee Avis, I have a 12 yr old Tuxedo colored cat that I had to name "Monster" because he is a little evil thing - and sneaky! But he may have gotten that from me. What generally comes to my mind when people do really terrible things is that a good strong dose of acid (LSD) put in their breakfast cereal could possibly call the Wrath of God upon them before "home room period" was over.
> 
> Physical ailments as punishment are alright, but nothing messes with your head as feeling that your body and soul are on fire - and God the Father, Jesus, and "The Holy Ghost" are sipping spirits while playing poker.


Nah, I rather they suffer immensely for a short period of time and die shortly after to save people from ever being their victims and to save taxpayers hard earned money.


----------



## Lotus28 (Apr 11, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> _*"Anwar was a Pakistani immigrant. The girls' identities have not been released because of their age."*_
> 
> The media is not interested in releasing the identities of the perps because if fails to adhere to the woke fantasy that only white people commit crimes against people of color.


People are laughing but IT'S TRUE!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lotus28 said:


> People are laughing but IT'S TRUE!


naw, that whole fantasy is just ignorant
no one with common sense would believe or even think that


----------

